# Summer Driving - Staying cool?



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well most of you know, I travel back and forth between my mom's and my "school" apartment.

Today, I was driving the 1 hr trip to moms, when I was glancing at the thermometer here and there throughout the trip. Now, my car is always in some sort of garage, so we started out at a comfortable *75F*. (Note: temp reader is inside the carrier, while the display screen is outside)

Few min later, we're out in the open and driving along the road, temp slowly climbs...At this time, I have the a/c on at 23C, and moderate air(2 clicks - not to much "wind").

Few min after that, we're driving west, so for the most part, the sun is infront of the car, and the temp reaches *82F*. Now, I turn the a/c on higher(4 clicks, can hear "wind sounds"), and set it at 22C. And the temp drops to about *80F*. Luckily, I always stuff his carrier with extra fleece, so I took one of the fleece blankets out, and draped it over the front, so that the sun wasn't shining directly on the carrier.

Finally, the sun got behind some clouds and the temp went down to *78F*. And it was partially to the side, and with tinted windows, it really does help.

Now, I couldn't turn the a/c any colder, or I would've been chilled. My skin was cool to the touch :lol: Any colder, and I'd need a jacket....Yes...I like warmth. And yes, he's in the front seat, because I have a 2 door car, and the seat belts are also "lockable"(I slip the seat belt through the top hand holder, pull seat belt all the way, and it auto locks). Plus...Too much horse stuff in the back :lol: He'd be covered in horse blankets.

So, *the question is*... is that temp ok for relatively brief(min: 45min, max:....depends on traffic :lol: but less than 2hrs) travelling? It's not uncomfortably hot, and the air circulation is good. I can't really think of any other way to keep him cooler.

IF the backseat is supposed to be cooler, then I might have to put him back there, will have to check if the seat belts back there "lock". *However*, I also worry about the air circulation in the backseat(It may FEEL cooler, but it'd probably be stuffier). But I do prefer him up front with me, just because I usually have all my other stuff too, like my school bag, books, some clothes, saddle, etc etc etc :lol: Plus, in the winter, the front seats have heated seats, and helps keep him warm....And honestly, it's just sooooo much easier to have him in the front seat, easy to place, easy to strap him in. lol Back seat, I'd have to partially climb back there to strap him in and lock him in place.

(Ya know... I always write too much :lol: Sorry about the novel)


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I know you said you have tinted windows, but perhaps put up a little sunshade in the window where hedgie is to block out a little more sun. There are pretty inexpensive mesh ones that stick to your window with suction cups. You can see through them well enough to put on the side window. 

You can also get one of those blue ice freezer blocks and put it near or on (if it's sturdy enough & there's a good amount of air circulating between it and hedgie) the carrier to create a cooler spot. Just watch the temps like you have been doing.

Edit to add: is it possible hedgie was sitting on top of the probe making it appear warmer than it really was? Mine did that once and it threw the thermomstat waaaaay off. Silly hedgie.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Edit to add: is it possible hedgie was sitting on top of the probe making it appear warmer than it really was? Mine did that once and it threw the thermomstat waaaaay off. Silly hedgie.


I have the probe resting on top of everything(him, and his fleece), so it should be relatively accurate.

The only problem I'd have with the mesh, is that since it's a 2 door, it'd take away a good chunk of my "blind spot window check" area. And...In all honesty XD I don't trust some of the drivers here in the big city, who are always in a rush to get somewhere, and the mesh covers just enough to make me worry more(I've seen someone WEAVE through traffic while smoking, talking on a cell phone, and drinking something.... X.x ).

I guess if worse comes to worse, I'll stick one of those ice blocks somewhere. I have lots of those. ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've driven with many a hedgehog in the vehicle with us. Where the carrier is located depends on the direction we are going and the time of day. The carrier goes on the side of the van the sun isn't shining on. Sunshades work great but so does a small blanket, towel or baby receiving blanket hung in the window. Open the window, put the edge of the blanket over top, then close the window. Works great. Since you don't want to block your windows or use the back seat, that idea won't work. Using a window shade or a piece of cardboard propped up against the carrier to shade it will work or a child's umbrella will also work. Anything to keep direct sun off the carrier but still allow air movement around it. The dollar stores sell these tinfoil covered foam sunshades and they work great for not only keeping sun off carriers, but wrap the carrier, foil side in with it and it will hold heat in. They are cheap $1, cut to fit if need be. 

Cars are a little more of a challenge. We have a van with rear a/c and heat so we can sit up front in a temperature we are comfortable at, and hedgies can sit at the back with a temperature they like. We can also block the rear windows so no worry about sun on the carriers. I take one of the remote thermometers so I always know what the temperature is back where they are. Works great. :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmmm, well I think I've got it all planned out :lol: Go get one of those sunshades to rest ontop of the carrier and stick a small ice pack above the carrier in the handle holder lol it just fits snug. 

Thanks for the ideas! Now....If only it will get warm again :lol:


----------

